# kde 4.3.5 + gentoo-sources 2.6.32-r7 laptop impazzito

## Maialovic

salve ragassuoli,

da quando ho aggiornato il mio portatile al nuovo kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.32-r7 è successo il finimondo:kde 4.3.5 non mi rileva piu la batteria, non rileva piu l'hard disk esterno usb al suo inserimento come "nuovo dispositivo inserito"(lo lascia vuoto).

Gli ultimi pacchetti ho si sono installati in questi 2 giorni sono : 

```
aspell-0.60.6.tar.gz  dbus-glib-0.82.tar.gz    JGroups-2.9.0.GA.src.zip    ntfs-3g-2010.1.16.tgz coreutils-8.4-patches-1.tar.lzma  genpatches-2.6.32-8.base.tar.bz2    linux-2.6.32.tar.bz2  postgresql-jdbc-8.4-701.src.tar.gz coreutils-8.4.tar.gz   genpatches-2.6.32-8.extras.tar.bz2  mirrorselect-2.1.0.tar.bz2 dbus-1.2.24.tar.gz  javacup-0.11a_beta20060608.tar.bz2  Net-SSLeay-1.36.tar.gz
```

.

Il problema che codesti problemi si riflettono anche sugli altri 2 kernel che ho installato, il 2.6.31.10 e il 2.6.30.8.

la cosa strana è che il dmesg narra :

```
ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]                 

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/device:02/input/input3

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)                                 

Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle                                                 

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])                                        

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0                                          

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled                                      

Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0                                                               

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10                                             

serial 0000:00:1e.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                 

serial 0000:00:1e.3: PCI INT B disabled                                                       

tifm_7xx1 0000:06:04.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11              

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver                                                           

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x266f rev 0x03)                                    

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10                                             

pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                    

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE port disabled                                                          

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later                                

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7                                                             

Probing IDE interface ide0...                                                                 

[b]ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)[/b]                                                   

hda: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-841S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive                                          

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 148508715 ns)                                               

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4                                     

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected                                                                    

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14                                                           

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18                                                                             

ide-cd driver 5.00                                                                             

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache                           

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20                                                           

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods                                       

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods                                       

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25                                                                                                                              

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods                                                                                                     

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13                                                                                                                          

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11                                                                                                            

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                              

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 -- -- ]                                                                                                                   

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                           

scsi0 : ata_piix                                                                                                                                             

scsi1 : ata_piix                                                                                                                                             

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x2088 ctl 0x18ec bmdma 0x18f0 irq 11                                                                                            

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x2080 ctl 0x18e8 bmdma 0x18f8 irq 11                                                                                            

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2                                                                                                                             

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6                                                                                                                    

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>                                                                                                       

ohci1394 0000:06:04.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                              

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[c4006800-c4006fff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]                                         

video1394: Installed video1394 module                                                                                                                        

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized                                                                                                           

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver                                                                                                   

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11                                                                                                            

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                              

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                           

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                  

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1                                                                                         

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1                                                                                                                          

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported                                                                                                

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xb8000000                                                                                                             

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00                                                                                                            

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002                                                                                                

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                                                                           

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                      

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd                                                                                                      

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7                                                                                                                         

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                              

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                   

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected                                                                                                                                

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver                                                                                                       

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver                                                                                                     

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                           

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800                                                                                                            

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                                                                                

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                                                                           

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                      

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd                                                                                                      

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0                                                                                                                         

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                              

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                   

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                           

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820                                                                                                            

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                                                                                

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                                                                           

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                      

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd                                                                                                      

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1                                                                                                                         

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                              

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                   

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                           

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x00001840                                                                                                            

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                                                                                

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                                                                           

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                      

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd                                                                                                      

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2                                                                                                                         

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                              

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                   

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                              

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                           

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                  

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860                                                                                                            

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001                                                                                                

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1                                                                                           

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller                                                                                                                      

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd                                                                                                      

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3                                                                                                                         

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                              

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found                                                                                                                                   

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected                                                                                                                                

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm                                                                                                             

cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters                                                                            

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp                                                                                                               

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...                                                                                                                      

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage                                                                                                         

USB Mass Storage support registered.                                                                                                                         

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12                                                                                       

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.                                                                                                   

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1                                                                                                                     

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                                                                                   

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                                                                                   

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                                                                                   

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12                                                                                                                   

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice                                                                                                                  

Linux video capture interface: v2.00                                                                                                                         

usbcore: registered new interface driver dabusb                                                                                                              

dabusb: v1.54:DAB-USB Interface Driver for Linux (c)1999                                                                                                     

pwc: Philips webcam module version 10.0.13 loaded.                                                                                                           

pwc: Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.                                                                    

pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,                                                                 

pwc: the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.                                                                  

pwc: Trace options: 0x0001                                                                                                                                   

usbcore: registered new interface driver Philips webcam                                                                                                      

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2                                                                                                                        

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2                                                                                                                           

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized                                                                                                                       

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized                                                                                                                     

Bluetooth: HCILL protocol initialized                                                                                                                        

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2                                                                                                        

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x                                                                                                             

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.10                                                                                                          

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x                                                                                                              

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.2                                                                                                                     

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb                                                                                                               

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.5                                                                                                              

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb                                                                                                               

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth SDIO driver ver 0.1                                                                                                             

cpuidle: using governor ladder                                                                                                                               

cpuidle: using governor menu                                                                                                                                 

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver                                                                                                       

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman                                                                                                                            

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4                                                                           

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid                                                                                                              

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver                                                                                                                             

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.                                                                                                     

ALSA device list:                                                                                                                                            

  No soundcards found.                                                                                                                                       

oprofile: using timer interrupt.                                                                                                                             

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.                                                                                                                        

xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000                                                                                                                            

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team                                                                                                                 

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller                                                                                                                         

TCP cubic registered                                                                                                                                         

NET: Registered protocol family 17                                                                                                                           

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.13                                                                                                                                    

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized                                                                                                                    

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6                                                                                                                          

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized                                                                                                                      

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized                                                                                                                   

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized                                                                                                                      

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11                                                                                                                                   

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3                                                                                                                 

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast                                                                                                                  

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2                                                                                                          

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)                                                                                                      

ata1.00: ATA-6: TOSHIBA MK1032GSX, AS021G, max UDMA/100                                                                                                      

ata1.00: 195371568 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)                                                                                                 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100                                                                                                                             

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK1032GS AS02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5                                                                                 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 195371568 512-byte hardware sectors: (100 GB/93.1 GiB)                                                                                     

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off                                                                                                                       

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00                                                                                                                    

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA                                                                      

 sda:<5>sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0                                                                                                         

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4                                                                                                                                         

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk                                                                                                                         

input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5                                                                                             

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input6                                                                               

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds                                                                                                               

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.                                                                                                        

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.                                                                                                  

Freeing unused kernel memory: 300k freed                                                                                                                     

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2                                                                                               

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c018                                                                                                 

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0                                                                                            

usb 3-1: Product: USB Optical Mouse                                                                                                                          

usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Logitech                                                                                                                              

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                                                                               

input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input7                                                          

generic-usb 0003:046D:C018.0001: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0                                        

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f6181404b3e]                                                                                              

udev: starting version 149                                                                                                                                   

Linux agpgart interface v0.103                                                                                                                               

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: CardBus bridge found [1179:ff00]                                                                                                 

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: Enabling burst memory read transactions                                                                                          

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI                                                                                      

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI                                                                                                

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: TI: mfunc 0x10aa1b22, devctl 0x66                                                                                                

lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers                                                                                                             

lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'                                                                                                                  

rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4                                                                                                                         

rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0                                                                                                        

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs                                                                                                

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                            

i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI Interrupt                                                                                                           

i2c-adapter i2c-0: adapter [SMBus I801 adapter at 20a0] registered                                                                                           

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10                                                                                                  

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: Socket status: 30000006                                                                                                          

pci_bus 0000:06: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#06) from #07 to #0a                                                                                

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x6000 - 0x6fff                                                                            

pcmcia_socket pcmcia_socket0: cs: IO port probe 0x6000-0x6fff: clean.                                                                                        

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc4000000 - 0xc40fffff                                                                 

yenta_cardbus 0000:06:04.0: pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff                                                                 

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0                                                                                                                        

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28                                                                                                                          

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.05                                                                                                              

iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH6-M TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0x1060)                                                                                              

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)                                                                                                         

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13                                                                                                  

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>                                                                              

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq                                                                                          

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation                                                                                                            

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11                                                                                                            

8139too 0000:06:01.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                               

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x6000, 00:0f:b0:da:73:ef, IRQ 11                                                                                                   

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'                                                                                                           

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10                                                                                                            

ipw2200 0000:06:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKG] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10                                                                               

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection                                                                                               

ipw2200 0000:06:02.0: firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw                                                                                                    

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)                                                                                                       

Intel ICH 0000:00:1e.2: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11                                                                             

Intel ICH 0000:00:1e.2: setting latency timer to 64                                                                                                          

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)                                                                                   

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50307 usecs (2425 samples)                                                                                             

intel8x0: clocking to 48000                                                                                                                                  

Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1e.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Intel ICH Modem 0000:00:1e.3: setting latency timer to 64

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.11)

vboxdrv: Found 1 processor cores.

vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 3.0.8 (interface 0x000e0000).

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

pci 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

pci 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.30.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004052k

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R300 Microcode

[drm] Num pipes: 1

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=152d, idProduct=2338

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=5

usb 1-1: Product: USB to ATA/ATAPI Bridge

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: JMicron

usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 5812271602C2

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SAMSUNG  HM160HC               PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[b]sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sdb: p1 size 312592707 limited to end of disk

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk[/b]

```

questo dmesg è del 2.6.30 ma è praticamente equivalente agli altri 2: il kernel rileva sia la batteria sia l'inserimentohd esterno.

ce qualcosa che è "saltato via" di kde ma non ho fatto alcuna disistallazione negli ultimi 6 mesi....ke posso fare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

prova a fare cosi` (prima di entrare in kde)

```
mv .kde4 .kde4.old
```

insomma, è come se cancellassi i files di configurazione di kde.

magari il problema è solo là...

(immagino tu abbia già guardato con revdep-rebuild se le librerie sono tutte ok)

----------

## Maialovic

fatto sia la cancellazione configurazione kde sia revdep-rebuild.

credo che alla fine il problema sia dovuto allo spegnimento forzato che ha subito il pc dopo che si era freezato e che ha "ofanato" 8 cluster della partizione

----------

## Maialovic

ho provato a ricompilare solid e solid-* e powerdevil ma nessuna novita a riguardo.

in piu guardando in "Gestione Energetica --> Impostazioni di Sistema" mi dice "Numero CPU 0; Numero Batterie 0". Non vi suona strano anche a voi? cosa puo essere dato ciò? sto impazzendo.

Se non mi sbaglio i problemi sono nati da quando è stato aggiornato dbus. Per si e x no ho reinstallato hal e dbus ma il problema persiste. 

In KInfoCenter non riesco a vedere le info riguardanti CPU, partizioni, credo diversi interrupts e nelle periferiche USB non riconosce piu l'HD esterno.

----------

## Maialovic

alla fine è un problema di dbus ke è stato aggiornato alla versione 1.2.24, facendo un downgrade si è sistemato tutto.

----------

## k01

anche io ho avuto parecchi problemi con questo aggiornamento di dbus, mah...  :Sad: 

----------

## devilheart

visto che ne hanno richiesto la stabilizzazione, scrivi cosa è successo qua https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297031

----------

## Maialovic

gia fatto in un altra discussione di https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## cloc3

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> gia fatto in un altra discussione di https://bugs.gentoo.org

 

allora l'avresti dovuta citare esplicitamente fin dall'inizio.

altrimenti chiedi un aiuto nascondendo una parte di informazioni.

non è corretto nei confronti degli altri, ma soprattutto non ti aiuta.

----------

